
Gathering information about sponsored content - jacquesm
https://moz.com/blog/everything-you-need-to-know-about-sponsored-content
======
viola11
The pie charts in this figure must be the most misleading I've ever seen; grey
slices on colourful circles: [https://d2v4zi8pl64nxt.cloudfront.net/the-
definitive-guide-t...](https://d2v4zi8pl64nxt.cloudfront.net/the-definitive-
guide-to-sponsored-content/5473647fe16906.92368843.jpg)

~~~
x1798DE
What are they even fractions of? Those are just absolute numbers...

~~~
vive-la-liberte
Minutes to the hour, I guess. I agree with the GP that the color choice was
poor. Also the minute markers don't make them look very clock like.

